# GENDER



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

whats the difference between male and female on red bellys and can you tell if they are about 3 inches big


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

piranha303 said:


> whats the difference between male and female on red bellys and can you tell if they are about 3 inches big


Nattereri are not sexual dimorphic. Meaning, you cant visually tell the diffrences between the sexes.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

you wont be able to tell until they breed and even then unless you watch them laying eggs you might not know.

or they may not breed


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

once they breed you can tell 99.9% of the time.
wes


----------

